# [Hivemind] Remember -- the fish know



## Tallok (May 23, 2004)

and someday, they will take over the world. Fish occupy the ocean. which takes up more space than our land. that is all I have to say.


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

I AM FRIGHTENDED WITH THE SCAREDEDNESS!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

AHHH, fish don't even have real bones, let alone thumbs, or the ability to breath air. I fear not the fishes!


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

But they're psychic, ask tallok.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> But they're psychic, ask tallok.





Unfortuantly for our would be conquerers, psionic ability does not nessasarily equate to military strength.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

Nevermind the ability to breathe out of water or walk on land.

I do not fear the fish, and the fish do not fear me.


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

What, you don't like sushi?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

I don't like to eat fish, period.  Not sushi, not cooked, fried or baked. One fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish....NO FISH!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I don't like to eat fish, period.  Not sushi, not cooked, fried or baked. One fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish....NO FISH!





Well said. I too am of the nonfish eating type. Ooooh, maybe i'm a sleeper agent.


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

isn't it odd for the fisherman to not eat fish?  it's tlike the cook who doesn't eat his own food


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> isn't it odd for the fisherman to not eat fish?  it's tlike the cook who doesn't eat his own food




Nope, not odd at all. If you'd have had to handle as much of that crap as i have you wouldn't want to eat it either.


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Anyone who's seen The Perfect Storm would know why.    *ick*


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

I've seen what it is like, I still eat fish.  I've been to a slaughter farm and I still eat beef and ham.  I've been to chicken farms, I still eat chicken.  Heck, most of the farmers are proud that they eat what they grow.  

BTW: 19,999


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

> BTW: 19,999




Way to go!


BTW, hit level 3 on the rpg.


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Jeez.  I just registered on this Personals Website last night and I've already gotten four replies, one of them from KANSAS.     Why can't I have this kind of luck offline?   

*gets out map*  How far away is kansas, anyway....  about 1,500 or so miles.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Jeez.  I just registered on this Personals Website last night and I've already gotten four replies, one of them from KANSAS.     Why can't I have this kind of luck offline?
> 
> *gets out map*  How far away is kansas, anyway....  about 1,500 or so miles.





Damn, you got some real net macheesemo going there.


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Crothian's 20,000th post!


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Why can't I have this kind of luck offline?




Don't call it luck just yet.  Some of those people are not what you want...but I hope it works for you.


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Crothian's 20,000th post!




Is in Meta


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Is in Meta





As it should be! Ah, i do so miss meta...


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, it's kind of touch-and-go online, but at least it's an interest.

Heck, I just got messaged by someone in PORTUGAL.    Well, it's nice to know that I have a sort of international appeal.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> isn't it odd for the fisherman to not eat fish?  it's tlike the cook who doesn't eat his own food




Umm, I cook every friday for the group and rarely eat the food.


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Umm, I cook every friday for the group and rarely eat the food.




Ya, but your just trying to poison them so you can win....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

Well, that would be counterintuitive.  If you poison off your gaming group, then you will have no game.  What good is that?

Actually, it started cause I'm not much of a meat eater, but a couple of the players were on atkins.  So I had to cook meat, which means I wasn't going to be eating.


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Have them eat peanuts then.  Everybody loves peanuts.  Unless they're alergic.


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

you can cook more then just one thing.....


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Have them eat peanuts then.  Everybody loves peanuts.  Unless they're alergic.




and then you just hide them in their food....


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

YOU sir, are evil.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can cook more then just one thing.....




After spending a couple hours cooking before the game, I really don't feel like cooking more.  I generally just have a sandwich since I'm all cooked out.


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> YOU sir, are evil.




um...no....


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> After spending a couple hours cooking before the game, I really don't feel like cooking more.  I generally just have a sandwich since I'm all cooked out.




hours?  What the heck are you cooking?  get some meat, throw it on a grioll, flip a few times...and your done....


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> hours?  What the heck are you cooking?  get some meat, throw it on a grioll, flip a few times...and your done....



such man-speak.  Women and sophisticated men like to be thorough and precise, and complicated..


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> um...no....



YES YOU ARE! *stares accusingly, one eye open MUCH wider than the other*


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

Well, this week was homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese w/ham sandwiches.  I've also made chili, meatball subs, chicken parmesian, cassoulet, tacos, meatloaf, chicken w/40 cloves.....  I like to cook, and Ao and I have different tastes, plus we just can't finish all that food.  So once a week I cook for the group.


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

I cook as well, it just doesn't take hours....but as long as they like it and you don't mind it...

man, I need one of you for my gaming group...Hmm....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

I like cooking, and I like that we don't spend a half hour or 45 minutes figuring out what to order, from where, who's got the money, who's going to call, who's going to collect, etc, etc.  I'd rather spend the time beforehand and provide food.  Save headaches during game time.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well, this week was homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese w/ham sandwiches.  I've also made chili, meatball subs, chicken parmesian, cassoulet, tacos, meatloaf, chicken w/40 cloves.....  I like to cook, and Ao and I have different tastes, plus we just can't finish all that food.  So once a week I cook for the group.




How long is the ride to Albany? With that kind of treatment it might just be worth the drive to game there.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I cook as well, it just doesn't take hours....but as long as they like it and you don't mind it...
> 
> man, I need one of you for my gaming group...Hmm....




You'd have to get Ao to go to Ohio State.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I like cooking, and I like that we don't spend a half hour or 45 minutes figuring out what to order, from where, who's got the money, who's going to call, who's going to collect, etc, etc.  I'd rather spend the time beforehand and provide food.  Save headaches during game time.





My god, that's brilliant! You must be the perfect gamer!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> How long is the ride to Albany? With that kind of treatment it might just be worth the drive to game there.




I haven't lived here long enough to tell you, but I can say this.  You show up at the door, I'll feed you.

It's like a disease I tell you.  For the Boston Enworld game day the list of things I was going to bring got longer and longer.  I finally figured out why.  Back home in Wisconsin if you're a guest at someones home, you bring something.  Most commonly food.  I have this wierd, ingraned need to feed people.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

In my group we've been know to add about an hour to our trip to game by going to pick-up the really good pizza. Unfortuantly it means adding an 1/2 long detour to the route to the place were we game. :\


----------



## Dungannon (May 23, 2004)

Okay, after reading the last couple posts I want to move to NY and join Orchid's gaming group. *drool*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Okay, after reading the last couple posts I want to move to NY and join Orchid's gaming group. *drool*





Awww, come on. We buy the really good pizza!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> How long is the ride to Albany?




According to expedia.com, 3 hours, 9 minutes.



			
				Dungannon said:
			
		

> Okay, after reading the last couple posts I want to move to NY and join Orchid's gaming group. *drool*




Is it a coincidence that, since she started cooking, the size of the group has increased to 8 players?  I think not.

Her Meatloaf is REALLY good.  As is her Macaroni & Cheese.  Other than that, I generally find something else to eat fridays cause, well... our tastes differ a lot.

Evening Hive.  You've all been productive.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 23, 2004)

Wow, I turn the computer over to Ao and he kills the hive!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

Yup. it happens. I won't be on long.  gotta go out to the folk's house today and all.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Wow, I turn the computer over to Ao and he kills the hive!





Gurk! *


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

Poor hive.  I didn't mean to kill it.

I was hungry.....


----------



## Tallok (May 23, 2004)

Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Chandler Smythe (May 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Poor hive.  I didn't mean to kill it.
> 
> I was hungry.....





Err, now i have to use one of my other accounts.  

Good thing i've got a couple for rainy days.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

Still hungry, but now I want dessert.

Mmmmm.. I want gelatto.  Think I'll go in that block between Colonial House and Nature.  Program on kitties tonight on nature, after all.  Can't miss that.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

Oh. and you'll have to feast on the other hive threads Tallok.  This one's mine!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 23, 2004)

I getting tired of smacking dragons and death knights.


----------



## Chandler Smythe (May 23, 2004)

Good thing i'm already dead.


----------



## Chandler Smythe (May 23, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I getting tired of smacking dragons and death knights.





I'm still wacking orcs, skeletons, and Kobolds! I'd be happy to be sick of Dragons and Death knights.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 23, 2004)

Do you like the toys I sent you?  

EDIT: I assume you're Sir O


----------



## Chandler Smythe (May 23, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Do you like the toys I sent you?





Hecks yeah. Everyones been wicked cool about hooking up the noobs. Makes the game more fun.

BTW, has there been any player vs. player action?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I getting tired of smacking dragons and death knights.



 Yeah.  I feel kinda bad repeatedly kicking the death knight and taking his money

I suggested a couple of other higher powered baddies a couple of days back.


----------



## Chandler Smythe (May 23, 2004)

> EDIT: I assume you're Sir O




Maybe i am, and maybe i...  

Yes, i just decided to dust off an alt. sence AO ate the part of the thread with Sir O in it. :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

Chandler Smythe said:
			
		

> BTW, has there been any player vs. player action?




I've smacked down Guedo's Hagdar.  His wraith then beat up my wraith.  That's about it on my end.

Oh, and I'll have enough for my giant's Strengthed Wyvern tonight when my interest accrues, so I'll have a a Giant's Strengthed Unicorn to pass on to a Xaositect later on.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

Chandler Smythe said:
			
		

> sence AO ate the part of the thread with Sir O in it. :\




But... it was tasty and a kitty gets hungry.... it was no chocolate, but it satisfied.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 23, 2004)

He he, Ao, we are almost perfectly matched


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'll have enough for my giant's Strengthed Wyvern tonight when my interest accrues, so I'll have a a Giant's Strengthed Unicorn to pass on to a Xaositect later on.




Unfortunately, the are almost noone to pass it to since you have to be at least 10th level to recieve a Unicorn.


----------



## Chandler Smythe (May 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> But... it was tasty and a kitty gets hungry.... it was no chocolate, but it satisfied.





Yes, well i can understand, but still that was my only Community Supporter account. It's hard to kill orcs in your belly!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

I see Hagdar, zanderat, and Jez are possible recipients, since they're all above 10th.  I'll check again tomorrow before I send it out to someone.

As for throwing down with Steingrim, tomorrow?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 23, 2004)

Chandler Smythe said:
			
		

> It's hard to kill orcs in your belly!




Don't worry. You'll pass in a day or two.  :\ 

Okay, so that was gross.......


----------



## Trip Mclean (May 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Don't worry. You'll pass in a day or two. :\
> 
> Okay, so that was gross.......



Yes, it was. I'll never feal clean agian. 



Also giving some love to my other, other alt ID.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 24, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> As for throwing down with Steingrim, tomorrow?




Yeah, maybe he'll probably have his first diamond by then ... mwu ha ha


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

Wow, Sir O (by any name), I never knew you were so... multifaceted. 

Hi Hivers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 24, 2004)

Evening Jester.

Gelatto was good.  Fulfilled my chocolate craving.

Now I'm beating up death knights and watching Nature.


----------



## Tallok (May 24, 2004)

good morning jester!
how're you?


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

Doin' well... just googled out some awesome pictures for the low-level adventure I'm designing for the halfling party I run.

Insane asylum pictures, that is.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 24, 2004)

insane asylum pictures good.  you need some pictures of the old ones for extra effect.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 24, 2004)

i'm gonna get some terrasque blood and engineer a race of super soldiers.  


Oh, yeah anyone know what book the 3e stats for mongrel men are in?


----------



## Tallok (May 24, 2004)

I'm usually told I belong in an insane asylum.


----------



## omrob (May 24, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I'm usually told I belong in an insane asylum.





Yeah, I cant wait...Federico's already a little on the crazy side. 
It was so much fun telling the new player that:

After  we cross this perilous chasm in the mountains, we are going onto an insane asylum, to rescue an inmate.

BTW All - the Jester came within spitting distance of a mejor TPK last night. I was very concerened.


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

Mongrelmen are in (I believe) the FF, also in the ToH.  (Curse you, Wizards, for breaking your deal!    :\ )

Yeah, the asylum pics I found are nice... looking forward to this adventure, when we get to it at last...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 24, 2004)

> Mongrelmen are in (I believe) the FF, also in the ToH. (Curse you, Wizards, for breaking your deal!   )




That would explain my lack of finding it. Although i didn't check the ToH.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 24, 2004)

Btw, Sir O you should check your inventory list in RPG .. you haven't equiped the best stuff.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 24, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Btw, Sir O you should check your inventory list in RPG .. you haven't equiped the best stuff.





Really?


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

Speaking of rpg, think I'll go kill me a coupla wraiths real quick like.

Pardon me.


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

*pokes hive*

ICE CREAM SANDWICHES!!!

Hello?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 24, 2004)

The magic word is: Chocolate!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 24, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> The magic word is: Chocolate!



 Ooooh. Chocolate? Where???


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

In my freezer.

Come by, I'll share.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 24, 2004)

Hmm..... that's a bit far..... can't you scan the chocolate and email it to me?


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

Hmm, well I don't have a scanner but there's one at work.

Then again, it's ice cream so maybe that's a bad idea.  By the time I could get it down there and back it'd be, what, prolly about an hour?    Nope, bad idea.


----------



## Crothian (May 24, 2004)

And yet another game gets started in our group...well, actually two since we are starting a new one on Tuesdsay as well.  And none of them are d20....that's so cool.


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

New games are good.

Different systems are good.

Speaking of which, I can't wait for Paranoia XP.


----------



## Crothian (May 24, 2004)

Ya, that will be cool to finally see.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 24, 2004)

Hey Hive, is everyone napping in here?


----------



## Crothian (May 24, 2004)

no, just doing other things.  full from eating...need nap but won't take one


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 24, 2004)

Lots of rain and thunder here.  

I'm tired.


----------



## Crothian (May 24, 2004)

go outside with a long piece of metal.....

make sure you have a camera ready.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

Well... that'd certainly wake me up if it didn't kill me.

No camera here!


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2004)

lightning strikes really don't kill that many people...there was a teacher in my High school who got struck by lightning twice in one night, and then was hit by a bread truck.  he lived....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

bet his brain was rather frazzled, though.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2004)

he's a teacher...not sure anyone noticed


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

Well.. they might have.  what'd he teach?


----------



## Angcuru (May 25, 2004)

A bread truck you say?  With lightning?  That's just too cool.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well.. they might have.  what'd he teach?




English I believe


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> A bread truck you say?  With lightning?  That's just too cool.




well, it went hit with lightning....hit with lightning....hit by bead truck


----------



## Angcuru (May 25, 2004)

still, that's a neat combination


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> English I believe



 Yeah... no one would noticed.

(and I know I'm going to catch hell for that one I like english teachers.  honest!)


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2004)

please it was a high school teacher in a public school...you can phone that in....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

*Poing!*


----------



## the Jester (May 25, 2004)

Good afterevening, Hive!  How the hell are we?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

We are mighty, thank you very much.

Evening Jester.  How's tricks?


----------



## ASH (May 25, 2004)

Hi all.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

Evening Ash.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 25, 2004)

Hi all. What's doin'?


----------



## the Jester (May 25, 2004)

Just rockin' to some wicked clown music.

_Violent J and Shaggy step to da place
And clean the room out like nuclear waste.
Nobody likes us but the Kottonmouth Kings,
They smoke buds, I smoke little white things!
I'm a basehead, fiending for ya change
-and I'm strange!
So walk on or I'll put you in a torture rack
And boot your nut-bag around like a hackysack!_


----------



## the Jester (May 25, 2004)

Everyone suddenly go to sleep or something?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 25, 2004)

I'm still here. Just multitasking. How are you doing, Jester?


----------



## omrob (May 25, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm still here. Just multitasking. How are you doing, Jester?




Uhhhh.....huh huh huh...he's all loaded up and stuff.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

I'm around.  Just bumming around.


----------



## the Jester (May 25, 2004)

I am indeed all loaded up and stuff.

What up folk?


----------



## the Jester (May 25, 2004)

Do I have to eat *ALL* the ice cream sandwiches??


----------



## diaglo (May 25, 2004)

so that's what happened to my ice cream.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 25, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> so that's what happened to my ice cream.




Well, look in your RPG file .. you've gotten virtual icecream


----------



## the Jester (May 25, 2004)

Good (yawn) morning, Hivers!

Good sleep... mmm.... need to wakey now.

Sometimes mornings are hard.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

Morning Hive and all that jazz.

Thunder storms have passed for now.  Should be getting another wave tomorrow, i believe.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

oh. and Aggemam, you've got too much free time.


----------



## ASH (May 25, 2004)

Goodafternoon everyone. Hows the day?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

Long. went out job hunting at a local deli.

I'm not sure if it is my pessimistic side or my gut telling me this, but i don't think he'll call.

Oh well.. the search continues.


----------



## the Jester (May 25, 2004)

Hey folks.

What a strange day- I went to work to cover someone's shift so he could work mine (later on in the day), then he called and said he couldn't work that one, so he came in and I went home, then later I go back...


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 25, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> oh. and Aggemam, you've got too much free time.




*looks around gingerly* What do you mean?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *looks around gingerly* What do you mean?



 I think you know what I mean.


----------



## the Jester (May 25, 2004)

Um... hate the leafblowers outside.


----------



## omrob (May 25, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Um... hate the leafblowers outside.




And the leafblowers, being the pious christians they are, accept your hatred, yet they rise above it. They offer you their other cheek to hate, and return only noisy love.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 26, 2004)

*taps mic* Is this thing on?

Well.. I finally found some inspiration and time to write today.  Feels good to get some done.  Plus I feel I need to make some headway in the backlog of adventure notes to turn into journal.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 26, 2004)

Hi Ao. How are you doing?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 26, 2004)

Okay. doing lots of writing.  I'm a bit tired.

Sometime over the next day or two, we're going to be having workmen traipsing through our apartment checking the windows.  Looks like I'll be here when they come by so I can make sure the cats are shut up somewhere.


----------



## the Jester (May 26, 2004)

Good evening, just got home from wurk.  (How do you put an oomlout on that?)


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 26, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> (How do you put an oomlout on that?)




umlaut? würk?


----------



## the Jester (May 26, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> umlaut? würk?




That's it exactly.


----------



## ASH (May 26, 2004)

Happy day all. How is everyone now?


----------



## the Jester (May 26, 2004)

Running around doing stuff!


----------



## Sniktch (May 26, 2004)

Hey, Jester - did you get the PM I sent you yet?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 26, 2004)

Uggh.  Not a good day.  Woke up earlier than orchid usually does not feeling good.  I've taken some stuff and it has relieved the symptoms, but I still feel terrible.

Blah.


----------



## ASH (May 26, 2004)

Headache started. YUCK!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 27, 2004)

Headaches bad.  At least I don't have one.

Hmm... I should probably consider dinner.  Don't think I have anything in the house.....


----------



## ASH (May 27, 2004)

I know headaches suck.  I think that I will be getting the kids fed, cleaning up the kitchen, and then going down for a nap.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 27, 2004)

sounds like a plan.  We've got 3 hours of law & order ahead of us.

Whee.

oooh. small screen vampires is a category on jeopardy.  shuld be some forever knight, angel, buffy, and dark shadows clues there.


----------



## ASH (May 27, 2004)

so Ao, am i correct to think that you know latin?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 27, 2004)

I'd like to think I do.  It's been over a year and a half since I did any serious translating, though.

Why do you ask?


----------



## ASH (May 27, 2004)

No real reason. I just thought that your answering message in latin was cool. And it made me think that you probably knew latin.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 27, 2004)

Ah. yeah. That came from one of my useful latin phrases books I picked up on a trip to Portland, Oregon several years ago.

I've taken 3 years of Latin compressed into 2 because the advanced Latin prof was going on sabbatical.  Took intermediate and advanced latin at the same time.  All that translating drives you a little crazy, but they were both great classes.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 27, 2004)

Hi-diddly-o Hive. What's going on?


----------



## Darkness (May 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I've taken 3 years of Latin compressed into 2 because the advanced Latin prof was going on sabbatical. Took intermediate and advanced latin at the same time. All that translating drives you a little crazy, but they were both great classes.



 If you ever come to Vienna, there are a lot of old Latin texts on churches, graveyards and even government-related monuments that you can translate if you want to. 

I presume this is even more common in Italy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 27, 2004)

Lots of places I'd like to go in Europe, when i get a chance.  I haven't been to Italy in 14 years, so it'd be nice to see it all again from a different perspective (couple feet higher up).  Never been to Vienna.  Lots of neat antiquities there to see, though, I'm told.

And I enjoy translating, cause well... its fun.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 27, 2004)

okay, well.. good night, oh quiet hive.

I've beaten on the Balrog tonight and managed to come away with a fair amount of cash.  That's mostly what I've accomplished this evening.

Now, I am sleepy and hope I don't wake up incredibly early again today.


----------



## the Jester (May 27, 2004)

Hi, yo me hearties of the Hizzle!

How are we?

Work was hectic and shorthanded but good tonight; got to work with a bunch of cool folks, including one of the players imc (though he's missed the last coupla games due to scheduling issues).


----------



## Crothian (May 27, 2004)

DAmn Stargate...4 am and I'm getting close to finishing the first season.  I'm not sleeping tonight.....


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 27, 2004)

If you want some distraction, you can take a RPG battle with me


----------



## Crothian (May 27, 2004)

i stopped playing, I have zero interest in the game


----------



## ASH (May 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> DAmn Stargate...4 am and I'm getting close to finishing the first season.  I'm not sleeping tonight.....




We are also watching Stargate. A friend lent us season 1, which we just finished. We started the second season about 2 days ago.

Have you seen it before?


----------



## the Jester (May 27, 2004)

Stargate: I've seen the movie, and like one episode of the show.  Don't watch much tv- haven't owned one in a decade.

Morning: good so far.

Breakfast: sadly, nothing here.  After a shower I'll go have lunch somewhere instead.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 27, 2004)

It's awful quiet in here.....

As for Stargate, I've seen a couple episodes with my Dad, but I can't get into it.


----------



## Angcuru (May 27, 2004)

Murglebagstiff.  No reason.    

Ick.  The left armrest on my chair is falling apart.  Must fix/replace soon.

Hmm....DUCT TAPE!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

my computer chair has no left armrest.  Just the stump that one gets screwed into.

poor, sad computer chair.  It has been that was for years.


----------



## Angcuru (May 28, 2004)

Ah, the joys of packing up a bunch of magazines for shipment.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

It's quiet in here....

Too quiet.

It's a trick, get an axe.


----------



## ASH (May 28, 2004)

Or a rubber chicken.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

but the rubber chicken is on vacation.

if we built this large, wooden badger...


----------



## Steve Jung (May 28, 2004)

Evening Hive. What's up?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

We're watching A&E's Tom Jones.  I prefer the Albert Finney version, but this one is good too.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 28, 2004)

I'm watching_ Without a Trace_ now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

don't think I've heard of that.


----------



## Tallok (May 28, 2004)

I'm studying for my chem final, and I am completely and utterly screwed.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

Chem really isn't that bad at all.  Why are you screwed, Tallok?

Look on the bright side.  At least it isn't Organic Chem?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

Oh, and just to make you all drool, orchid says the menu for tomorrow's game is homemade meatballs and sauce to make meatball subs.

Mmmmm....


----------



## Dungannon (May 28, 2004)

*whacks AO with a large rubber chicken*

May you run out of kitty litter the night your cats get into the chili.


----------



## Crothian (May 28, 2004)

Dead Zone Marathon!!  I really have cool friends


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *whacks AO with a large rubber chicken*
> 
> May you run out of kitty litter the night your cats get into the chili.




blame orchid.  she said she was going to post it if I didn't.

And I dread the day they get into orchid's chili.  Our kitties are stinky enough without help.

As for Dead Zone, I've never actually watched it.  I believe orchid was a fan, though.  I know Ezri from DS9 was on it as the... ex-wife?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> don't think I've heard of that.



It's about the FBI Missing Persons squad in NYC on CBS.


----------



## Crothian (May 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> As for Dead Zone, I've never actually watched it.  I believe orchid was a fan, though.  I know Ezri from DS9 was on it as the... ex-wife?




It's very well done.  Ezri is on it, not the ex wife...ex girlfriend, they never married.  THe second season isn't out for a few weeks, but a friend was given a copy and he passed it on to me.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Chem really isn't that bad at all.  Why are you screwed, Tallok?
> /snip/



'cause he's posting here, instead of studying?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> 'cause he's posting here, instead of studying?



 But he does that all the time.


----------



## Crothian (May 28, 2004)

REmeber...chemestry is really physics.....


----------



## Crothian (May 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> But he does that all the time.




That expalins why he's still in High School


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

Chemistry is just math and logic puzzles.  Oh, and a lot of getting to play in the chemistry labs with chemicals.  That was fun.

I enjoyed chemistry, but organic was just plain evil.


----------



## Crothian (May 28, 2004)

Organic is actually real chemistry...but basic chemestry is physics.  And Physics is math.  THe chain starts with psychology that is biology, biology that is chemestry, and goes on from there.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

At least the way I was taught it, organic was simply all memorization.  I'm not very good at memorization.


----------



## Crothian (May 28, 2004)

ya, it can be...I am better with comprehension and once I get the memorization makes more sense and become easier.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

morning hive.

It's a nice, dreary morning here.  Shopping this morning and gaming tonight.


----------



## the Jester (May 28, 2004)

Hey gang!

Rained last night- it sounded beautiful on my roof.  Now it smells nice out.


----------



## the Jester (May 28, 2004)

Hullo??


----------



## diaglo (May 28, 2004)

hola


pumped up for a session this sunday.

going into the underdark... CotSQ/Descent into the Depths of the Earth


----------



## the Jester (May 28, 2004)

I was just looking at your SH thread, anticipating new updates. 

I'm stoked for you, dude.  Will your entire old group be there?


----------



## Angcuru (May 28, 2004)

Ar, I've not gamed in a while.  Probably not going to any time soon, what with night classes and all.  Blech.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 28, 2004)

We played our 3rd session of the Sunless Citadel. It's taking more real-time than I would have imagined. They have barely descended in the level below after ~20 hours of game play. They're already at 3rd level even if there are 4 of them plus one NPC (modified Erky).

AR


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2004)

We're gaming tonight.  Going to the town of Bliss on the Planes to rescue the wife of a Saint from imprisonment.

And tonight I can finally give back the calendar sheets for August and September to the DM, for I have finished those months for the storyhour.

Wheee.


----------



## the Jester (May 28, 2004)

I haven't actually run or played any of the adventure path modules (though I have read several story hours relating them).

I have run Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil, sort of, though it diverged into Return to the Tomb of Horrors before all was said and done.


----------



## the Jester (May 28, 2004)

*listens to echoes*


----------



## Dungannon (May 28, 2004)

*sneaks up behind Jester*

BOO!!


----------



## the Jester (May 28, 2004)

AAAAHHH!!!

Oooh, you spooked me!


----------



## the Jester (May 29, 2004)

Well guys, I'll yak atcha in a few days- I'm going camping.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 29, 2004)

Have fun Jester.

Well.. My Paladin went home for a couple of months and the rest of the group journeyed to Elysium, where they met my backup character (a guide).  Three of the characters (Padraic, Tellsford, & Father Patrick) managed to annoy Poseidon by refusing to sacrifice to him before we set sail for Bliss.  The whole group annoyed him when we slew 14 Cyclopses on a brief short cut through Poseidon's realm.  Tellsford seriously angered Poseidon when he used a Horn of the Tritons to calm the waters Poseidon was making rough.  Got to the point where an avatar of Poseidon appeared and attacked Tellsford (nearly killing him).  Then Father Patrick angered Poseidon by casting Heal on Tellsford.  Got back to Elysium before they could anger him even more.  Now we're stuck outside of Bliss trying to collect enough booty to get our group in.  Since you can't die, you've got to whack someone upside the head, knock them out, and take their pretty armor.  We're trying to get into Bliss to break a high level cleric out of the city so we can get her to her Saint hubby.


----------



## ASH (May 29, 2004)

I hate the rain. Now I cant go to a parade.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 29, 2004)

No rain here.  I get to clean bunny cages and help haul mulch for planting shrubs today.  Whee.

Morning Ash.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 29, 2004)

Good morning hivers.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 29, 2004)

Hi, Hive! Maybe some of you can help me a bit.

 I'm searching for names for winds and storms, for the background of my Living Enworld character. They are supposed to become names for tribes (the tribes named themselves after these winds), and it would be good if the names have a sound similar to Sirocco or Zephyr. A few I have found would be:
 {Blizzard}
 Boreas [Boreal]
 {Chinook}
 <Cyclone>
 {Derecho} - http://www.srh.noaa.gov/oun/severewx/glossary.php
 <Föhn>
 Haboob - http://kith.org/logos/words/lower/w.html
 Harmattan - http://kith.org/logos/words/lower/w.html
 Hurakan [Hurricane]
 Monsoon
 Simoom - http://kith.org/logos/words/lower/w.html
 !!Sirrocco!!
 <Tornado>
 Typhoon
 !!Zephyr!!
 In <> brackets are names I dislike for this purpose, in {} brackets are ones I'd rather avoid, and in [] are the actual names where I thought the "source" word sounds better. In !!!! are the names I cannot drop, because I already used them.

 I need about 13, better 15, words to name the tribes. I might have enough at the moment, but I'd want to also like each name.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 29, 2004)

I get the feeling that I just killed the hive.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 29, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I get the feeling that I just killed the hive.




Nah, it's been dead all day. 

You've got all the wind and storm words I know, so I don't think I can help you there.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 29, 2004)

That's ok, maybe I'll find a few I like around somewhere.

 Hmmm, this site looks promising.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 29, 2004)

OK, I guess I have my 15 winds/tribes. 

 Aeolus   
 Bayamo   
 Boreas   
 Coromell   
 Etesian   
 Eurus   
 Haboob   
 Hurakan   
 Kadja   
 Kohilo   
 Monsoon   
 Notus   
 Sirrocco   
 Typhoon   
Zephyr


----------



## orchid blossom (May 29, 2004)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 30, 2004)

evening hive.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 30, 2004)

mew?

anyone around, this beautiful sunday?


----------



## Crothian (May 30, 2004)

for a bit...styarting my buffy/angel game today


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 30, 2004)

Nifty.  Today is my no game day of the weekend. Not sure what we will do today.


----------



## Crothian (May 30, 2004)

those are nice days....well I'm off to go introduce people to the buffy system


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

Me tired.  Evening hive. long day of doing not a whole lot.


----------



## Tallok (May 31, 2004)

good morning hive!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

ugh. it's morning?  damn. time to get up.  no sleep for me, I guess.


----------



## Tallok (May 31, 2004)

close enough...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

*rings bell*

goood a night a ring ding ding ding ding

goood a night a ring ding ding ding ding


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 31, 2004)

grunt...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> grunt...



 Ah.. intellectual conversation.  Yay!

I respond, "ugh!"


----------



## Tallok (May 31, 2004)

grugh!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

grr argh!


----------



## Crothian (May 31, 2004)

and the buffy/angel game went well.  5 players, two almost deaths and one actually death (he spent 5 drama points to come back next week though).  Both Investigators (angel version of the White Hat) went down hard.  Found out the two demons pack a lot of offense, but our players have very little defensive.  I anticipate lots of Hard to Kill being purchased.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

Glad to hear it went well, Croth.

Yeah.  When I played a White Hat Watcher at the gameday, I was using "I think I'm Okay" a LOT.  Most white hats or investigators need to.


----------



## Crothian (May 31, 2004)

well, it was the first session of everyone's except myself first time with the session.  I'm running the adventures from the back of the book, the Geniew arc, and I replaced the Atlantian with Xena and Xena did some major damage on people.  One hack killed NPC target, next round one PC goes down, next round second PC goes down.....

It's been fun.  No one is playing the Slayer or the Watcher, both those ar eNPCs.  So this adventure starts with both of them going off to do more important things leaving the others to mess around with this.  They have no way to contact the Slayer or the watcher or even the watcher council.  One PC has an occult library of +1, but they don't have access to the Watchers books.  It was really fun.  And for the first time with this group, everyone said they had fun.  I'm really happy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

Sounds good.  Yeah, the adventures they have in the backs of the books are decent, all right.  Seems like they have a good season set up there, though I haven't read the ones from the Director's Screen.  I don't know if I'd use them for a series, cause I'd probably want to go in a different direction, but they were fun to read.

And I can believe that they had a hard time without a Slayer or watcher.  Did the group have heroes, or was it just the two investigators?


----------



## Crothian (May 31, 2004)

I'm using the adventures in the back becasue I don't have a lot of time to create all the adventures.  Plus reading through them they are well put together and fun.  

We have 5 PCs:3 Champions and 2 Investigators.  The 3 Champions are 2 demons and a Slayer in training.  The 2 Investigators are a Warlock and a Hacker.  The two demons are fricking powerhouses.  One has a fire attack that does 50 points (Oden Tai Female page 198 of Angel) and the others is a created Demon type but he has an electrical attack that does like 30.  So, they can do damage.  But As the Oden Tai found out (or fears) she can't go to a hospital.  So, healing for her is only drama points.  And those go fast.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

Still don't have the Angel corebook, but I remember the Oden Tai from the episode with them.  Sounds like a nifty group.

And I can fully understand the lack of time to create.  It's just a personal preference of mine to use all my own materials.  I have tried out a couple of modules, but they never seen to run as smoothly.  Course, I usually take a month or two to write and tweak an adventure, where as a mod only takes maybe a week of fine tuning, depending on how compatible it is with the current setting and such.


----------



## Crothian (May 31, 2004)

WEll, right now I have time...too much time.  But shortly, I hope, the books for the ENnies will be sent to me and I'll have very little time.  I've got my own little adventures and plots planned and they will be hooked around the main story line.  For instance I convinced (insert evil laugh here) the Warlock to take a single advesary worth 5 drawback points.  So, there is an insanely powerful demon wizard out there gunning for this kid.  It's going to kill the Slayer, it's going to eventually kill the Watcher.  

It's going to be great when the Slayer dies and the Potential isn't choosen.  That's going to be a lot of fun.  The Warlock has this great enemy that no one knows about.  The Oden Tai will of course eventually be hunted by her people.  The Hacker is actually part of the mob, and while the players know this out of game, in game they haven't seen that yet.  The mob will learn about the Slayer and it will want to use her.  The other demon is not going to get a big plot.  He's the strongest role player we have and he's been the focus of other games.  So I'm trying to focus a bit more on the other four.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

Sounds very neat. well.. it's late here and I'm tired, so I think I'm going to go to bed.

Night.


----------



## Crothian (May 31, 2004)

it's later here too, but I got season 6 of Buffy to finish and I don't work tommorrow!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

Morning Hive.  It's nice out today.

Still not sure what we're doing today.  Anyone actually doing anything special?


----------



## Crothian (May 31, 2004)

i may be going over friends...I don't really want to but I probably will.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 31, 2004)

Why go if you don't want to?


----------



## Tallok (May 31, 2004)

studying for finals!


----------



## Darkness (May 31, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Why go if you don't want to?



 Bored and bribed with food?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 31, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Bored and bribed with food?



 Yeah, that generally works with us too.


----------



## Tallok (Jun 1, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yeah, that generally works with us too.



 you know, food bribery alone tends to work for me....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 1, 2004)

Well.. it has to be good food.  Luckily, my friends are either good cooks themselves or are involved with good cooks.

Or, at least, know the number of a good place that delivers.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey there Hive!

Got back from a camping trip earlier today- my poor hair, it hates me after these things.  It needs a few more tender lovin' treatments before it will forgive me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 1, 2004)

Ah. I love camping, but haven't done it in years.  My poor tent hasn't seen the light of day since we drove back from Gencon in wisconsin in 2000, and that wasn't real camping.

Orchid isn't an outdoorsy type like I am.  I have yet to convince her that hiking and camping is fun.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 1, 2004)

We had a great time- we were on the north coast of California (near Arcata and Eureka, for those that know the area) and had a blast!  

Good people, good food, good beer, good fun.

Lotsa ocean and a lil sunburn...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 1, 2004)

sounds like fun.  Never camped by an ocean.  Lots of places, but not by an ocean.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 1, 2004)

Ocean camping's great.  Beautiful sunsets... awesome weather... gah.  It was fantastic.   

Apparently, the area sports a wandering dog table.  We had many wandering dog encounters, all very cool.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 1, 2004)

Aaaaaand I'm back!

G'morning, Hivers, anybody here?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 1, 2004)

Nope.  No one but us cats here.


----------



## ASH (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi all. WHats up?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 2, 2004)

Howdy Ash, what up Ao?

How are ye folk this (damn hot) afternoon?

How's _your_ weather?


----------



## ASH (Jun 2, 2004)

Weather here is grey, cold and rainy. Drew is getting a tattoo on his shoulder in a few days.

I have a cold.
And in search of a new avatar.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, I hope you enjoy your weather more than I enjoy mine! 

And, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 2, 2004)

Evening all.

Went over to our DM's house tonight and watched orchid roleplay out some encounters.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 2, 2004)

Evening Hive. How is everyone?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 2, 2004)

Okay. a bit tired, but it's later in the evening and I've had a long day, so that's to be expected.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi there Steve! 

I'm just writing up a major, climactic encounter for my story hour- the finale of Return to the Tomb of Horrors.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 2, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Okay. a bit tired, but it's later in the evening and I've had a long day, so that's to be expected.



How did the game go?



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> /snip/
> I'm just writing up a major, climactic encounter for my story hour- the finale of Return to the Tomb of Horrors.



Is it full of death and dismemberment?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 2, 2004)

It wasn't so much of a game as an imprompto roleplaying session.  Orchid had a bunch of questions for 3 of the npcs that the dm has been dodging.  He felt tonight was a good night to deal with those Q&A sessions.  The guy who plays Padraic was trying to figure out just what his followers were, since he's got a bunch of monks and Monks with undefinted classes.  He also had some questions for his elven servant.  As for me, the dm wanted to know what my character planned to do while he was on his "vacation back home."  It was mostly orchid's Q&A sessions interspersed with talking.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 2, 2004)

Steve, it results in glorious victory... or utter defeat.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 2, 2004)

Ten hours later...

Hullo??

Things are slowing down here again in the Hive, I can tell!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 2, 2004)

It was bound to happen eventually.

Evening all.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 2, 2004)

we could gossip.


I hear AO-kitty has poopy pants.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 3, 2004)

umm.... no he doesn't.....


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 3, 2004)

That's just what I heard. I can't say if it's true or anything.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 3, 2004)

I think you heard yourself say it.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 3, 2004)

No no. It was this guy I know.


----------



## ASH (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi people! Hows the hive? I am great. I was crappy. Now I feel great.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Ash.  We're pretty good here.  Watching Return of the King.  I'm flipping back and forth between tired and awake.

Glad you're doing better.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi all. What's going on?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 3, 2004)

Watching the last hour of Return of the King here.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 3, 2004)

I just finished writing up a PrC I plan on submitting for Living ENWorld.  Please check it out here and comment.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 3, 2004)

Checking now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 3, 2004)

did so.

looks good.


----------



## Tallok (Jun 3, 2004)

I am here, maybe, if there is here. if there is is.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 3, 2004)

Can you truly be here, if this is but a point in cyberspace, which is questionably a place.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 3, 2004)

Evenin' folks!

Howz the Hizzle?

Anybody home??


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 3, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Evenin' folks!
> 
> Howz the Hizzle?
> 
> Anybody home??



I'm home. Been home. Ordered pizza and ate it at home. Have some left, I'll eat it at home too.


----------



## ASH (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi all. Hows the hive today? I am okay.Broke, and wondering how to pay rent. But still thinking positively. Drew is currently getting a tattoo. He works for a radio station, so he is getting done live on air.  Its a picture of a dnd Black dragon.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 3, 2004)

Howdy howdy!

I have to pay rent tonight after work.  Must do, very important, forgot last night...


----------



## ASH (Jun 3, 2004)

Yeah. Paying rent is the suckage.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, it can't really come as a surprise. And no I actually like paying rent because I like having a place to stay. I actually once had to live in my tent for 2 months because I could find a place to live .. imagine that .. having a fairly well paid job and a company car driving of to work from a camping site every morning .. I hope continue to pay rent for the rest of my life.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, someday it might be nice to trade rent for mortgage, but it's still a monthly payment.  Only you get to choose what colors to paint the walls and you have to mow the lawn yourself.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 3, 2004)

*sigh* I hope to upgrade from rent to mortgage someday...


----------



## ASH (Jun 4, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well, someday it might be nice to trade rent for mortgage, but it's still a monthly payment.  Only you get to choose what colors to paint the walls and you have to mow the lawn yourself.




I dont know the last place we lived, we had to mow our own lawn.
The super suckage.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 4, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> /snip/
> and you have to mow the lawn yourself.



Not if get a townhouse/condo, which is what I'm looking for. But a decent one may be out of my price range.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 4, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *sigh* I hope to upgrade from rent to mortgage someday...




me, too


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 4, 2004)

Morning all.

Another nice day out here.  We watched Spirited Away for the first time last night.  Man do I love Miyazaki's work.  I think I need to get a copy for myself.


----------



## ASH (Jun 4, 2004)

Thats a really good movie.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah.  We really liked it.  Course, I rather like Miyazaki's work.

We also rented Triplets of Belleville.  So far it has been a strange movie, but I just started watching it.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jun 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yeah.  We really liked it.  Course, I rather like Miyazaki's work.
> 
> We also rented Triplets of Belleville.  So far it has been a strange movie, but I just started watching it.



 It is indeed a strange movie. The drawn details are amazing, but during all that movie I was going "wth?". I was laughing, too, but I was still going "wth?" every five minutes.

EDIT: I don't know how's the english version, but I suggest you watch it in french, since there's very little dialogue, and it probably helps with the "ambiance" (In Vino Veritas)


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jun 4, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *sigh* I hope to upgrade from rent to mortgage someday...



 I'd like that too, but housing prices in the city I live in are insane, and I don't want to go to the suburbs, mainly because I don't want to have to buy a car as well (and my gf doesn't have her license anyway)... Maybe in 5-10 years housing prices will go down a bit... or I'll make more money 

AR


----------



## the Jester (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey there, folks... how are we today?

I woke up with a headache but I believe I may have subsequently chased it off.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 4, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> It is indeed a strange movie. The drawn details are amazing, but during all that movie I was going "wth?". I was laughing, too, but I was still going "wth?" every five minutes.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know how's the english version, but I suggest you watch it in french, since there's very little dialogue, and it probably helps with the "ambiance" (In Vino Veritas)




Yeah... I was saying something very similar repeatedly throughout it.  And yeah, I was laughing at some bits.  Mostly, I was confused.

As for the language version,  Whatever dialogue is still in french.  The only difference between the language versions seemed to be the credits.  The only options on the dvd for language versions are english or spanish.  No captions.  Course, you really don't need them.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Jester.  Not much going on here.  Watching an old tape of Wild Palms.

I'm still musing over sending my Bard3/Paladin4/Lochmar Clan Initiate5 into Favored Soul.  He still hasn't found his niche in the party.  I've got about a game, maybe two before he levels and I have to decide.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 4, 2004)

boring day here....so catching up on reviews or that's the plan.  Was supposed to go see Harry Potter but friends canceled that.  I could go see it alone, but I figure weaiting a few days shan't be bad.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 5, 2004)

Knock, knock. Anyone home?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 5, 2004)

Crothian


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 5, 2004)

Crothian who? 

Heh. How are you doing?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 5, 2004)

things are slow...too slow, I have reached a period of lots of free time...too much free time actually.  I know few people can complain about too much free time as most people don't have enough, but it happens and its wierd.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 5, 2004)

Is that related to cutting back on your games?


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 5, 2004)

Crothian, just think of it as more time to go for a walk, or ride your exercise bike, or finally read that novel you've been putting off for ages.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 5, 2004)

Evening all.

Me tired and such.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 5, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Is that related to cutting back on your games?




yes, I cut back on my games for the ENnies and the Ennies are yet to really start yet.  Also, I tend to watch a bit of TV during the year but now we are in the summer season I rarely watch anything.  I've been going through my friends DVD collections watching things.  I've gone through the first 3 seasons of Stargate for instance.  

There are a number of things I can and should be doing my my mood has been dreadful these past few weeks.  My sleep schedule is totally off I conked outafter work for a few hours for the first time in ages.  And I slept soundly, it was one of those were I shut my eyes for a bit yet a couple hours passed rapidly.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 5, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Crothian, just think of it as more time to go for a walk, or ride your exercise bike, or finally read that novel you've been putting off for ages.




My problem is I have no energy for anything.  Even things I enjoy I just can;'t get into.  I have gotten through the first 4 harry potter books agian as I wanted to reread them all for the mocvie.  But even that has been slow going.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 5, 2004)

Crothian, when I've been in a bad mood lately I've really found that wicked clown music helps.

Now, I have no idea if this is your speed at all- but I recommend either buying or downloading the following songs as mood boosters IF evil horror music with its tongue firmly in cheek might cheer you up.

"Toxic Love" by Dark Lotus (the story of a man who accidentally makes it with a toxic waste barrel)
"What is a Juggalo" by Insane Clown Posse (just what is a juggalo anyway?)
"Hom-Sha-Bom" by Twiztid (suddenly there's a nude wounded woman running from demonic cultists and you let her in your car and then...)
"Headache" by Dark Lotus (demon-induced migraines?)

I dunno if you'll enjoy them, but those songs (among many others) have really given me a good mood lift lately... all for different but similar reasons.  All those bands are very funny and also as offensive as I've yet found. 

Anyway, just a thought- music is great therapy (whether it's my insane clown tunes or classical or whatever).  Much better for you than tv.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 5, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> As it should be! Ah, i do so miss meta...



 Yeah, it's a great little forum.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 5, 2004)

Morning!

Hum, coffee.  Before work.  Note to self: good idea.  Must do so.  

Hum, coffee = leave early.  mrrrrrg.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 5, 2004)

finally saw Harry Potter.....

now in a bit get to have dinner with the extended family...least tommorrow is game


----------



## the Jester (Jun 6, 2004)

Gaming tomorrow??  Me too! 

Are you dming or playing?  

I'm running my epic game...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 6, 2004)

No gaming for me tomorrow.  I'm still toying with the idea of DMing, but I'm too scared to try it.  I don't enjoy studying rules and looking up stats.  I'm also afraid I can't think fast enough to keep up with the players, lol.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Gaming tomorrow??  Me too!
> 
> Are you dming or playing?
> 
> I'm running my epic game...




I will be running the second session of City of Freedom, City of Fear.  It's my buffy/angel game set in Mutants and MAstermind's Freedom City.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> No gaming for me tomorrow.  I'm still toying with the idea of DMing, but I'm too scared to try it.  I don't enjoy studying rules and looking up stats.  I'm also afraid I can't think fast enough to keep up with the players, lol.




Confidence, that's all you need.  I don't look up a thing, if I don't know it I make it up.  Just don't tell the players that.  

Running is not easy, but I never had the fear of it.  I was running games almost as soon as I started as I was the only one patient enough to read the rules.  And that was 20 years ago.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 6, 2004)

Problem is, the three people I wouldn't mind running for are all DM's!  So they'll know the rules.  Far better than I would.  Plus they're all really good at creative use.  (not in the bad way)  Scary.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

IF they are all DMs and good ones, they won't mind if you get the rules wrong or change them.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, they keep saying that too.  I'm just chicken.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, you shouldn't be.  THink of a one shot you'd have fun running.  Try that first.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 6, 2004)

I ran a module once.  I read the mod in about 45 minutes beforehand.  It went along pretty well, until halfway through I realized I hadn't looked at the map correctly.  I'd allowed the PC's to go in a back door they wouldn't have been able to see.  The mod said if they went in a guardian at the front door (skeleton of some kind) would move rooms to block them.  (there were a couple different doors in the front, I think).  He shouldn't have been able to get to that back area, but as I read the map wrong, he did.

It did result in a pretty funny moment though when the PC's were using a trap door.  They should have come at it from above, moving a bed and then opening it to go down.  As they were below it, they kept pushing it open and ramming it against the bed in which the necromancer is sleeping.  I'm rolling and rolling for her to wake up, but I think she must have been in a coma.  I finally said to myself "screw it, no more rolling, she wakes up!"  I don't care how tired you are, a trap door slamming the bottom of you mattress wakes you up.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

that is pretty darn funny


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 6, 2004)

Evening hive.  yes, she did a good job on that mod.  We all had a good time.

And I'm capable of moderating my powergaming depending on how much I want to mess with the DM's mind.  So I would mess with orchid's mind as little as possible.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

at least at first....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 6, 2004)

Nah. messing with her mind too much would equal a grumpy orchid.  That's never good.  It leads to lack of nookie.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 6, 2004)

Just got back from a going-away party for a friend.  IS CHILLY OUTSIDE, but not too cold as I can't stand it.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

lol....good point, I've never gamed with anyone I was seeing so I have never had to deal with that for these reasons


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 6, 2004)

lol.  Well.. she's messed with my mind a couple of times while I was DMing, but it was never her that broke my brain the most (that award goes to our Lochmar campaign GM).

Sides, I'm generally nice to new DMs.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 6, 2004)

Howdy, howdy, howdy.
Orchid, if the players know the rules, ask them to check the rules for you. Just tell them, if they don't, you'll interpret the rules against the party.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 6, 2004)

Good hello me hearties, how are you?

I'm procrastinatin'- should prolly do some laundry but am putting it off for tomorrow, and maybe oughta do some prep for tomorrow's game...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 6, 2004)

prep, shmep.  Wing it!  Rocks fall, everyone dies.

Of course, this is coming from the guy that spends a month designing a single adventure.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 6, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Good hello me hearties, how are you?
> 
> I'm procrastinatin'- should prolly do some laundry but am putting it off for tomorrow, and maybe oughta do some prep for tomorrow's game...



As long as you have clean clothes, the laundry can wait.  Prep for the game.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeeahhhh.... but I'm not really doing that either. 

Just sittin' around nekkid (having taken off wet clothes from pool) getting ready to crash out- think I'll try to 'prep for the game' by _getting enough sleep_ for a change!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 6, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Just sittin' around nekkid




Ya know, I'm rather happy there are no visuals right now.  No visuals at all is a good thing.

I think I'm going to try and go to bed.  See how that goes and such.  Night hive.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 6, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ya know, I'm rather happy there are no visuals right now.  No visuals at all is a good thing.



What do you mean, no visuals? He's right there almost naked in his avatar!


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 6, 2004)

Good morning hive.  I have no idea what to do with myself today.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

prepare for your game you are going to run


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow, I didn't think anyone would actually be in here.  To be honest, I should clean, this place needs a good cleaning.

Especially since Ao and I are considering moving.  Not very seriously, but it's lease renewal time, so it's the time to think about before we lock in here for another year.  We could get a 2 bedroom apartment for $50 less than our current one bedroom by moving out of Albany.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

I was up at 8am!!  It felt good to sleep in.

Moving is never fun, but more room at less price is a good thing.  I think when my lease is up I'm actually going to be staying here for another year.  I've moved at least once a year for the past 6 years, it'll be nice to not have to do that.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, we just moved two years ago, and I hate the idea of doing it again.  But we could certainly use more space, and the savings on rent.  I like the location we're in now, only about 5 minutes from both large malls and our favorite restaurant.  

It's really going to depend on Ao's work status I think.

So anyway, how does one prep a game.  I don't have the first idea how, really.  Or even a plot idea to be honest.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

For a one shot, I usually find a fun module that I like but would never get a chance to run it normally.  For you I'd suggest figureing out what you like genre wise and go from there.  

Once the idea is found, then the details need to filled in.  Names of NPCs, plot devvices, its kind of like writing a story at this point.  

In prepping for todays game, I reread my adfventure, got some ideas for neat encounters and some fun things for the PCs to do that doesn't really have to do with the adventure, and just help get myself in the mind frame of running.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 6, 2004)

Too bad I'm a plot disaster area.  Even when I was taking creative writing, the hardest part was figuring out what story I wanted to write.  Creamic DM was cool cause it gave me the pictures to start from.  I just kind of flounder without a starting place.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

then steal a plot....look through modules, or novels, TV shows, whatever till you find something you like.  Fram an adventure around Guliver's Travels or Harry Potter.  Just change things a bit so it isn't totally obvious.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 6, 2004)

Why does that make me think of the Knights of the Dinner Table when Bob was running?  Sara's character got magical red shoes and there was a little dog....


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

hey, if it works it works.  THere's a great pair of modules based on the adventures in Wonderland.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 6, 2004)

Morning people.  Orchid has retreated to the couch with a cat perched upon her, contemplating her actions for the day.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2004)

preparing...your always preparing, just go!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm back to working on a Dragonslayer.  Tis fun.  Trying to figure out what 1-handed weapon to give him (I'm thinking trident).


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 7, 2004)

See, look what happens, I let Ao have the computer and the hive goes into hibernation.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 7, 2004)

And in reply, I quote Bill the Cat...


"Ppppbbbbbbbhhhhhhhtttttttttttt!!!!!!!"


----------



## Crothian (Jun 7, 2004)

the Hive waits....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 7, 2004)

for the chosen one?

for the coming apocalypse?

for dinner?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 7, 2004)

Dropping in for a moment Hive - Enjoy the Dream


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 7, 2004)

Waiting for somebody to show up and begin a lasting conversation, I guess.

Or for Godot.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry. no real lasting conversation here.  Just watching A&E's Pride & Prejudice and fighting Balrogs.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 7, 2004)

At the same time? i'm impressed.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 7, 2004)

buffy went okay, got through the first adventure fine.  but i ticked off one of the players.  She had a late night drinking and partying and becasue of it she delayed the game by 4 hours.  So, when I commented on it and how her actions bothered the rewst of us she was not happy with me.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 7, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Waiting for somebody to show up and begin a lasting conversation, I guess.
> 
> Or for Godot.




Oh God do NOT remind me of that play.  I thought my eyes were going to bleed when I finished watching it.  I curse the foul name of Brecht.  I hate's him.. honestes I does ... precious...

But I had to endure the pain for this little class called Theatre History II - part of my major.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> buffy went okay, got through the first adventure fine.  but i ticked off one of the players.  She had a late night drinking and partying and becasue of it she delayed the game by 4 hours.  So, when I commented on it and how her actions bothered the rewst of us she was not happy with me.




Sorry to hear 'bout that.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 7, 2004)

Yup. I can multitask quite well.

glad buffy went okay.  We don't generally have problems with players delaying games much nowadays.  In my old group, we had problems with two brothers showing up anywhere resembling on time, though.  They were generally rather indignant when the topic was brought up.

Oh, and love the new OT banner, btw.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi, Hive. What's new?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 7, 2004)

Very little, unfortunately.

Not much of consequence, anyway.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi, Ao. How was Pride and Prejudice?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 7, 2004)

Good gamin' today.  How about you folks?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 7, 2004)

Fine, thanks. Although the Sandman calls. Goodnight.


----------



## ASH (Jun 7, 2004)

Just got back from the first night on the job.

My feet hurt.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 7, 2004)

Ash, I musta missed it.   What's your new job?

Morning, everyone!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi, Ao. How was Pride and Prejudice?




Decent.  This was the first time I had actually seen the beginning.  Usually I come home to find orchid watching it and it is already 3/4 of the way through.

I still like the 1995 version of Persuasion the best, as to the those of Jane Austen's books that have been made into movies.


----------



## ASH (Jun 7, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Ash, I musta missed it.   What's your new job?
> 
> Morning, everyone!




I am an overnight stocker at Wal-Mart. It pays decent. But i have to get working overnights down in my internal clock before it becomes easy.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 8, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Decent.  This was the first time I had actually seen the beginning.  Usually I come home to find orchid watching it and it is already 3/4 of the way through.
> 
> I still like the 1995 version of Persuasion the best, as to the those of Jane Austen's books that have been made into movies.



For some reason, I just don't understand the appeal of the Victorian Era.  

Just thinking about it (and this is entirely unrelated blathering), I get an image of D'Artagnan walking up to a prim, proper lady in the whole petticoat & corset deal and saying "What ho, Miss Scarlet.  Canst I offer thee another ale?"  Like I say, just blathering.   

But this is the Hive, so it's ok.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

Damn well better be okay. 

It was an interesting era.  I like Jane Austen's works as well as John Galsworthy's.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 8, 2004)

But Jane Austen isn't Victorian, gentlemen.  Edwardian, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Hive.
Ash, glad to hear your first day went well.
Orchid, what's the difference between Edwardian and Victorian?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey all....itys been an intersting couple of days.  But I've been watching loads of Stargate SG1


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

Umm.. who the ruler of England was?  And orchid adds bustles.

The Edwardian era took place before the Victorian era, that much I know.  And Victorian was in the mid to late 19th century (Jack the Ripper and League of Extraordinary Gentlemen time period).  Beyond that, ask one of the Brits?

Evening Steve.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 8, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hey all....itys been an intersting couple of days.  But I've been watching loads of Stargate SG1



What's been interesting, Crothian? Are you excited about the new season/Stargate: Atlantis?

Hi Ao and Orchid. Bustles, check.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

I've actually been watching some Voyager for the first time in two years.  Was watching some tapes from season 6 today.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2004)

Evenin', folks!

Gots to go do some prep for this weekend's game- the pcs got to a spot from which I must do much prep before they go on.

The Queen of Guts!!!! (how's that for a bad guy name??)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds good, Jester.  Is this Queen a Lady of Vilewights, perhaps?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What's been interesting, Crothian? Are you excited about the new season/Stargate: Atlantis?




I've only watched the first 4 seasons of the sho so far, so I'm a little behind since they've completed seven seasons so far.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> The Queen of Guts!!!! (how's that for a bad guy name??)




IS that like the Queen of Hearts?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 8, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've only watched the first 4 seasons of the sho so far, so I'm a little behind since they've completed seven seasons so far.



Are you catching them on Sci-Fi or DVD?

Hi Jester, how're you?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

DVD, scif is too hard to catch them reguliarly as I'm rarely home when they play the reruns


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

goto meta, see my one sided conversation


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

oh my.  that is quite a conversation.  but I didn't see it until after I had gone through the "why isn't crothian a mod" thread.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow. That guy certainly had a bee in his bonnet. I mean, using sock puppets to get around a banning. Jeez.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> IS that like the Queen of Hearts?




They're both organs!   

Ao, not a queen of vilewights, though that's a cool idea.

I'm still working on her exact stats, but she'll be a fun villain!   

Hi Steve, I'm doin' well, how bout you?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> goto meta, see my one sided conversation




Um, wha?

I looked... ????


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

it is in the 3 page thread about rudeness of posters...it might have been deleted since the guy I was talking with was in the process of being banned from his many IDs.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89719&page=3

look at the third page and see my 7 posts as I respond to no one.....


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2004)

Aha...

I wonder who the other banned folk are?  Did I know any of 'em?  Do I miss any of 'em and not know it??


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm doing well Jester.
A few of the ids were:* Wrath of the Swarm, The Voice of Reason, BreakAWindow*


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm going to get going, Hive. Goodnight.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 8, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm doing well Jester.
> A few of the ids were:* Wrath of the Swarm ...*



 I think that was the main ID. He's now registered as WotS in Nutkinland too.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

Morning all.

Gnome them all and let the Piratecat sort them out?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 8, 2004)

Meow, kitty.  Meow.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Gnome them all and let the Piratecat sort them out?





Fiendish!  (-maybe even half-fiendish...)


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

or one and a half fiendish......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

Half-flumph?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

don't joke about the flumphs...they are an ancient and powerful race.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Half-flumph?




Oooh, that reminds me, I need to go check out the new Order of the Stick episode!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

Heh, yes.  the Dwarves.  Gotta love Order of the Stick.

Especially when it includes a female dwarven cleric of loki.

Ah Rucia, she was fun.  Dwarven High priestess of Loki with a charisma of 3. I had so much fun messing with guedo's character.


----------



## ASH (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi!


----------



## ASH (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi!


----------



## Tallok (Jun 8, 2004)

'ello everyone!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 8, 2004)

I return once again.

A Midsummer Night's Dream good.  Had to pop it in.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks like it's time for a new thread.


----------

